# Imac et Nvidia GeForce 9400M



## Ma6 (3 Mars 2009)

bonsoir à tous !
après la mise à jours des imac, je m'apprête à quitter définitivement mon windows pour passer à mac.

mais je me pose des questions sur la carte graphique du modèle à 2,66Ghz
tiendra t'elle la route ? je compte garder ce mac assez longtemps, je compte jouer de temps en temps. 
je me demande si je devrais plutot passer à la carte graphique du modèle 2.93Ghz, qu'apporte t'elle de plus ?

merci de vos reponses !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Mars 2009)

Bien personnellement je te conseillerai plutôt de prendre un iMac d'entrée de gamme d'ancienne génération sur le refurb... Je me trompe peut être mais niveau cg j'ai un peu l'impression qu'on paie 100 de plus pour avoir un matériel moins performant. 
Quelqu'un peut confirmer? Mise à part pour le processeur et la Ram, je crois que l'entrée de gamme a augmenté en prix pour perdre en perf. Personnellement si je devais acheter l'entrée de gamme je crois que je me dirigerai vers la gen précédente, qui a du être décôté et devrait permettre d'avoir mieux en cg. La ram après tu peux l'augmenter toi même, pas la carte graphique.


----------



## Baldur51 (3 Mars 2009)

Moi je me tâte pour le 24 entrée de gamme mais pour la carte graphique elle eT moins bien que la 256 qu'il mettai dans les modèles encore dispo hier ??


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Mars 2009)

Il existe déjà des fils qui traitent des iMac et de leur carte graphiques dans le forum Switch et conseils d'achat. Je vous propose de continuer cette discussion dans ces derniers.

Nouveaux iMac quelle carte graphique ?

iMac en 256 ou 512 ?


----------

